# Giant Costume



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Just do a search for "Stalkaround" in the costumes or tutorial sub forums and you should find some information.

Here's one I made a few years ago with a pvc frame. I didn't have any plans for it and was not yet a member here. Unfortunately, I do not have any construction photos. I made him 9.5' tall, as my ceilings are 10' tall. That's me in (under) the stalk around.












Eric


----------

